# What type of mower blades everyone uses



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi im just curious on what mower blades everyone uses, mulching, standard blades , these new dethatching blades that came out , the new blades that look like they have teeth on them . I use the standard blades


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I use gator blades with a mulching deck, year around.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends on the unit they're going on.
Since my yard grows thick,and quick,I use a standard,heavy blade,to keep it from clogging.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Both riders standard blades.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Ihngardner367 it does matter on the unit it's going on , I got a Deere ztrac z445 mower with a 54 inch deck


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

z445guy said:


> Ihngardner367 it does matter on the unit it's going on , I got a Deere ztrac z445 mower with a 54 inch deck


Quite right,....and the choice of blades is critical to the performance.
A heavy blade may slow the tip speed,causing a bad cut,while too light,and it may try to wobble.
Heavier blades can also cause a bigger load on the spindle bearings.
High -lift blades,are fine ,for mulching or bagging,but may not work well in tall,or thick grass,and clog up
My choice is usually a blade that is within 4 ounces of the stock blade,and standard,or medium lift .

Also,cleaning it ,after each use,with water under the deck(running blades),helps keep it from rusting quickly,and discharging as it should.
I've had decks come in so clogged,the blade would stop!


----------

